# Lionel for around the Christmas Tree



## Eggboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi All,

Just joined this forum! 

I used to be an HO scale fiddler...made a few 4 foot square under-tree setups that had, shall we say, great liberties taken with accuracy (my trains ran thru a little diorama of a scene of 2001: A Space Odyssey...) but I've been away from trains for about 15 years.

But, I've a little son now, about 2.5 years, and he is insane about trains. We live near a commuter/light rail line in Boston, MA, and drive by the main freight yard in Brighton several times a week. He spends HOURS playing with his little wooden set cobbled together from family member, yard sales etc.

I'd like to get a rugged O scale circle or oval to go around the tree. Main criteria is ability to stand up to toddlers abusing. Most likely I will buy used, either on Evil Bay or thru local sources like Craigslist etc. or even this forum! 

I've a budget of about US$100-150. I think if he likes the set, we can expand, or if we decide to go HO, I can resell for about the same. I've never owned Lionel, but, heck, it's iconic, and I want the set to look toy-like, and be rugged enough to withstand my kid's curiosity.

Any suggestions on what set I should look for? Are there any sets that don't run well? (My HO under tree sets used Bachman Spectrum/Lifelike Proto 2000 stuff with can motors and flywheels so they ran real nice for hours at a time...)

Thanks,

Eugene


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Eggboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just joined this forum!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site.

How about something like this?
From this site, http://www.trainuniverse.com/lionel-thomas-friends-ogauge-train-630069-p-1461.html

Moving eyes....cool.:thumbsup:
I think the little guy would love it. You too.


Lionel Thomas and Friends O-Gauge Train Set 6-30069
[6-30069] $148.94















Click to enlarge *Lionel Thomas and Friends O-Gauge Train Set 6-30069*
*Reg $199.99 Now On Sale For $148.94*
Available with the PowerMaxTransformer and the FasTrack track system, Thomas & Friends™ are ready for some exciting adventures on the Island of Sodor. Accompanying Thomas are his faithful coaches, Annie and Clarabel, as well as two very responsible railway workers and our favorite Controller, Sir Topham Hatt. Thomas’ moving eyes ensure that your journey on everyone’s #1 engine is a safe one, and the removable roofs of Annie and Clarabel allow you to load and unload your passengers. 

SET INCLUDES:
Thomas the Tank Engine™ with three interchangeable faces, Annie, Clarabel, three play figures, three straight FasTrack track sections, eight curved FasTrack track sections, a FasTrack terminal section, powerful Lionel PowerMax transformer
FEATURES:
Transformer controlled forward, neutral and reverse operation
Moving eyes on Thomas the Tank Engine™
Electronic whistle
Operating coupler on rear of locomotive
Dual operating couplers on Annie and Clarabel
Powerful maintenance-free motor
Traction tire
Set of three removable faces
Removable roofs on Thomas, Annie and Clarabel
Three play figures
 *Gauge:* Traditional O Gauge
*Dimensions:* Length: 21”
Layout dimensions: 40” x 60”
*Minimum Curve:* O-27


----------



## queensny (Sep 5, 2010)

I have 2 kids 1 and 4. they both love thomas, also broke him a few times. at 2.5 they can destroy anything and not know it. I would look into thomas but since its christmas. if you can spare a few dollars more, look into the polar express.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

queensny said:


> I have 2 kids 1 and 4. they both love thomas, also broke him a few times. at 2.5 they can destroy anything and not know it. I would look into thomas but since its christmas. if you can spare a few dollars more, look into the polar express.


You mean, so they can break something more expensive?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just throwing out other options ...

Perhaps a prewar 259 tinplate loco and tender, along with some relatively cheap tinplate cars (Baby Ruth and the like)? The tinplate might be a bit more durable in little hands. And, any ebay buys are likely to already have battle-scar chips/dings. I'd think you could find a 259 loco, tender, few freight cars for $125 or so. Another $25 for an old (but functional) 1033 transformer, some used track ...

TJ


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

let me suggest used equipment. You can buy used freight cars for cheap, and if they get broken, it is not a big deal. Tubular O-31 track is quite rugged, and your kids could step on it without damaging it. It is also cheap. I have seen it in good condition for 50 cents a section. Some of the post war engines are quite cheap and rugged. Ditto post war transformers like the 1033. If you can find this stuff on Craig's List or better yet at a swap meet, you should be able to keep the cost under $100.
Bruce Baker


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I like the suggestion of the polar express, it has a die-cast metal engine which would probably be a bit more durable than the plastic thomas engine.

You also might want to think about the future, if he plans on expanding their sets in the future (which may be a ways off), you might want to get something that he'll be able/want to run with whatever he might add. My brother bought a Thomas set when he was little and it's been sitting in our closet for quite awhile now (I usually bring it out for christmas and run it a bit, but it mainly sits in it's box). Another thing to consider, some of the Lower end Lionel starter sets (thomas and the likes) come with a Powermax 40W transformer which I've only found to be good for powering the lights in my buildings. it might be good for the basic set, but any more track, bigger engines and more cars would probably be too much for it and you'll be disappointed by it's performance. I have a bunch of the bigger CW-80 transformers (80 Watt) and even though people whine about them, I've found them to be relatively reliable and serve my needs well.

If you think he might lose interest relatively quickly, then maybe the Thomas is the way to go.

I started with a Lionel New York Central Flyer steam set (back in the 90's when I was 3 y.o.). Lionel still makes the steam sets, but they now come with a different engine which is pretty nice for a starter set. I still have my set, plus another 14 engines and about 40 cars (it's an addiction ).

I'm not sure TJ's recommendation of a Postwar 1033 transformer is the best (sorry TJ, not trying to be mean) for a 2.5 year old. They're not dangerous, but I still wouldn't recommend it for a kid his age. I'd go with something newer (whatever might come with a starter set).

Get him a Starter set (there's a lot of different ones at different price ranges, pick what you want) and maybe some extra track and another car or two to go with it (your local hobby shop can help you figure out what you need, if you don't have a LHS, then just ask here).

Good luck


----------



## Eggboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks big ed and queensny...for some reason my wife and I seem to be repelled by Thomas & Friends for some reason...perhaps we waited too long to have kids? 

tjcruiser: that's probably more like what I'm looking for I think. Classic Lionel...perhaps I am trying to relive MY childhood, but ain't that what this is usually about anyway? 

I've seem some older stuff, and some stuff from the '80's it seems. I know that the HO Tyco and other low end stuff really sucked (I have a long memory) so I want to avoid getting known dogs...

Some examples I've seen on 'Bay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-1684-LOCOMOTIVE-TRAIN-SET-BABY-RUTH-NO-RESERVE-/260864753649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-LARGE-027-SCALE-TRAIN-SET-/120788317201
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-1081-Wabash-Cannonball-Set-/160609628742
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Train-Set-Mid-1980s-Complete-/130582133806

Any thoughts?

(Hope it's OK to post 'bay links in the forum)

Thanks,

Eugene


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I would recommend most postwar Lionel items (1960's or older), such as the first set you posted a link to (which is actually a prewar item from the 40's). I would recommend a 2037 steamer as a good starter locomotive. They're die-cast, common (=low cost) and they run good. Then you start moving up in size to the small 4-6-4 hudsons and then you get bigger than that which gets more expensive. There are also a lot of different diesels too.

If you go the postwar/prewar route, I'd recommend the 1033 transformer (they're safe as long as you have it checked out/repaired or buy it from a trained/knowledgable repairman), if you go the modern route, I'd get a modern transformer so you don't run the risk of burning up a circuit board if you get a short. Also be aware, some of the really low end starter sets of the 80's were DC powered. All of the pre/post war and modern locomotives are AC powered, they're not compatible. You'll also want to make sure he's supervised while running the trains. There isn't enough power to hurt him badly, but it's enough to startle him if he puts his fingers across the rails (I get myself all the time )

Here are some examples of my postwar locomotives, none of which are rare/expensive (my 736 would cost a bit more, but is worth it)
2037









2055









736









Modern Lionel starter locomotive









Modern Lionel starter passenger diesel









The Lionel docksider engines are nice too and pretty cheap









Don't leave the Williams by Bachmann brand out either, they make modern replicas of the postwar Lionel locomotives (really nice too) in different price ranges. I have a couple of the more expensive/larger steam locomotives.

N&W J class 4-8-4









773 "scale" hudson









My first starter locomotive (NYC flyer set)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Coming in November is the Greenberg weekend show at the Shriners AUditorium
You should find something there. You can find used and new.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

There is a seller on eBay that always lists his stuff "Buy it Now." IMHO, his prices are way too high. 

I would also tell you that your son is more likely to want to push the train across the floor than watch it run on the track. Young kids want to play with toys, not watch them. They will also drop them, so keep this in mind.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a complete Mickey's World Tour '92 outfit on eBay right now for $35 starting price. That's track, transformer, locomotive and cars. You can get something basic that will please small kids really cheap.  It's not something you'd want for yourself, but it's a cheap entry.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Eugene,

I think that first ebay link of yours (the 1684 with tinplate cars) looks like a good option. Bear in mind that the 3rd and 4th links are late '70's / early '80's sets. That was an "odd" era for Lionel ... not the best quality, and there was a time where the trains were built to run on DC power, not the "normal" Lionel AC power. I'm not sure if that's the case with those two specific links, but I wouldn't jump in that direction, if I were you.

T-Man had a great suggestion about the Shriners show ... right in your backyard.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Eggboy said:


> Thanks big ed and queensny...for some reason my wife and I seem to be repelled by Thomas & Friends for some reason...perhaps we waited too long to have kids?
> 
> tjcruiser: that's probably more like what I'm looking for I think. Classic Lionel...perhaps I am trying to relive MY childhood, but ain't that what this is usually about anyway?
> 
> ...


----------



## Idad (Oct 2, 2011)

A friend's dad used to have a train board that their christmas tree sat on in the 70's. I think it was a pre-war set with all the original boxes. He and his brother were pretty rough on it.

He started getting into HO. His dad took him HO shopping at the hobby shop and noticed the price tag on something under glass like his pre-war Lionel. The next Christmas the board mysteriously displayed his HO and he hasn't seen the Lionel out of the box since.hwell:


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

one think about model trains- no matter what age you start, they can grow right along with you. even when you put them away for a 20 year spell, those old wore out orage and blue boxes will get dug out some day and take someone down memmory lane with a smile. 

Probalby for starters though, a more rugged, forgiving set of hardware like others have posted is best. My little guy- three at the time, got a rusty old babe ruth candy timplate boxcar that was thrown into the box with other stuff I bought on ebay. it must have been throuwn in just to get rid of it. no couplers, missing one truck, no doors just a piece of junk realy. I gave it to him. That boy carried that thing with two hands, gentle as if a baby bird. always had it with him. set it next to his bed. stared at it til he fell asleep. We always have a train around the ol christmas tree but that was the time when we knew he was ready for his own. we got him the pen flyer the next year (from santa). I'll tell you, that is when you feel the magic of christmas when you see that face as he realizes "thats mine"!! wow. 

he is 9 now. we are working together on the whole-house multi-room ceiling railroad now. yes- he still has the rusty babe ruth boxcar on his bookcase!

from one dad to another - enjoy!


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

I know I may get lambasted for this, but maybe the G-Scale Polar Express from Lionel. It would look fine around a tree, costs less than $100.00 on eBay, and should be durable enough for curious young hands.

FWIW


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

not from me. I like G. I understand it is preferred fro garden RR. some day I would like to do that.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> I know I may get lambasted for this, but maybe the G-Scale Polar Express from Lionel. It would look fine around a tree, costs less than $100.00 on eBay, and should be durable enough for curious young hands.
> 
> FWIW


I'm not sure that would be very durable. Plastic track won't hold up to being stepped on very well and I'm sure the locomotive and cars are just as bad (I've never cared for the battery sets anyway, they always seem to turn to junk after only a few uses).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have one of those battery sets, it was given to me by a friend that was downsizing. We had it running one Christmas, worked fine for that period of time.  It's up in the attic right now...


----------

